# Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C



## JohnnyWhiteWurst (7. August 2013)

*Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Hi Leute, ich muss mich nun langsam geschlagen geben und hoffe echt auf eure Hilfe!

Seit heute früh ist mein sonst absolut verlässlicher Rechner auf einmal besonders laut(Lüfter), also habe ich versucht eine Lösung zu finden. Das Teil geöffnet, ordentlich Staub gesaugt, Funktion der Lüfter überprüft (einer am CPU und einer am GPU).

Mainboard: MEDIONPC MS-7616, der Temperatursensor ist wohl Fintek F71858
CPU: Intel Core i3 530
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GT 320

Dann im Bios nachgeschaut und siehe da - CPU Temperatur 106°C..ja Celsius 
Bios Update gemacht (geflasht). Wieder dasselbe.

Auf der anderen Seite zeigen mir Speedfan, HWMonitor und OpenHardwareMonitor Temperaturen +der zwei Kerne von knapp unter 30°C, CPU Lüfter bei ca. 3000 rpm- laut. 
TROTZDEM scheint es irgendwo ein Temperaturproblem zu geben, da mir alle 3 Programme eine sogenannte "Temperatur #1 oder #2" von eben 106°C auslesen..WAS IST MIT DEM RECHNER LOS? :p

hier ein Screenshot der drei Tools:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe jemand hat einen guten Tipp


----------



## Kotor (7. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Hi, 

denke du hast den Rechner schon länger ? ... bei den angegebenen Spezifikationen
Da es ein Medion Rechner ist, tippe ich auf ein sterbendes Mainboard. 

Mach mal Bios reset, stell die notwendigsten Parameter wieder ein und schau wie er sich verhält.  
Wenn das nichts hilft baue, soviel Komponenten aus, dass er noch boot-fähig ist (Maus, ext. Festplatten, alles weg damit, RAM, GK falls Onboard vorhanden, .... Minimalkonfig)


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Hi JohnnyWhiteWurst,

die hohe Tempertur ist der Soundchip des MB, meiner liegt bei 100 °C.
Bei Speedfan sollte diese eigentlich auch mit dem Kürzel AUX belegt sein, zur Sicherheit kannst du noch mal mit PCWizard die Temperaturen überprüfen.
Wenn dein Rechner nur lauter ist als sonst, kannst du die Temps ignorieren (die CPU würde spätestens ab 90°C throttlen oder ausschalten) und mit Speedfan die Lüfter wieder runterdrehen.


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## JohnnyWhiteWurst (7. August 2013)

Hey ihr beiden,

vielen Dank erst mal für die Antworten!! 

@Pc-Bastler: Das wäre eine super Erklärung- aber wieso zeigt dann das Bios an dass die CPU Temperatur bei 106°C ist und warum ist es so plotzlich gekommen? -Würde doch dann eher für einen Defekt im MB sprechen oder?
Hier der Screenshot aus PC Wizard:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch aus dem Bios: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Das BIOS ist ja noch AMI oder?
Wenn ich den Rechner hier hätte, würde ich mich durch die Menüs klicken und schauen, ob da was verstellt ist o.ä.
Poste mal Scs´s von den Menüs: PC HEALTH, ADVANCED CHIPSET und BIOS FEATURES.
Im ersteren sollten nur die Temps zu sehen sein und wie schnell die einzelnen Fan´s drehen.
Beim Advanced Chipset könnte was zu finden sein oder im Advanced BIOS unter "CPU Configuration".

Mfg PC-Bastler_2011

p.s. Das wäre das erste MB das ich sehe das dadurch seinen Tod ankündigt. Defekt mehr oder weniger ja, denn jeder Tempsensor hat eine bestimmte Adresse (wenn ich in Informatik nicht komplett gepennt habe) die im BIOS-Chip gespeichert ist. Entweder ist dein Tempsensor der CPU hin und das BIOS nimmt stattdessen den AUX-sensor (weil der am nähsten an der CPU ist ) oder durch irgendwas wurde er mit dem CPU-Sensor vertauscht.


p.s.*2 Hast du schon ein CMOS reset gemacht?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

ich denke wenn die cpu so warm wird ist wohl schicht im schacht und die schutzfunktionen schalten sich ein oder etwa nicht


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Das ist richtig. Die einzelnen Throttle-Temperaturen sind im Inet zu finden. Aber bei über 85-90 °C schalten alle neueren CPU´s auf jeden Fall ab.


----------



## JohnnyWhiteWurst (8. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Hey also wie gesagt, die CPU wird nur im BIOS mit 106°C gemessen, und da ändert sich auch überhaupt nichts, kein einziges Grad. Egal ob der Rechner ausgeschaltet abkühlen konnte oder nicht - aber alle anderen Diagnose Programme unter Windows zeigen ja normale CPU Temperaturen knapp unter 30°C plus dieser einem ominösen Messsung mit 106°C die aber anscheinend nicht vom CPU kommt.

Das CMOS habe ich noch nicht "resettet". Muss erst mal das Handbuch wegen den Jumpern finden 

Habe jetzt hier nochmal alle Möglichkeiten des neu geflashten Bios abfotografiert. Hoffe es ist lesbar und verständlich. Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (8. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Wenn sich der hohe Temperaturwert nicht ändert würd ich sagen, daß du das ignorieren kannst wenn soweit alles stabil läuft, vermutlich ist ein Temperaturfühler kaputt gegangen, ich denke der Wert ändert sich auch nicht, und bleibt immer konstant auf 106 Grad?


----------



## JohnnyWhiteWurst (8. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Leute, also mein Rechner is schon n komischer Vogel ^^

Gestern früh gings los mit dem Lüfter und den 106 °C. Heute früh ist einfach so alles wieder okay ^^ kein Lüfter, alles bei 30 °C...Vielleicht war die Raumtemperatur zu hoch (ca. 28°C), sodass der Fühler gesponnen hat..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (8. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Kommt mir auch manchmal so vor, als braucht des Computer Zeugs mal ne Pause.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Also auf den Bildern hab ich nichts gefunden, was ich jetzt testweise verstellen würde.
Aber da sich der Rechner wieder gefangen hat, brauchst du im BIOS nicht mehr rumfummeln.

Hast du den Rechner mal beschimpft wie langsam er doch ist () oder Erschütterungen ausgesetzt?


----------



## JohnnyWhiteWurst (13. August 2013)

*AW: Bios liest 106°C CPU Temperatur aus-LÜFTERTERROR. Speedfan, HWMonitor etc lesen ca.30°C*

Nein, Schläge gab es (noch) keine- er war ja eigentlich auch immer sehr artig 

Ich hoffe dass es an der hohen Zimmertemperatur lag. Möglicherweise ist der Sensor nicht so top qualität..who knows..

Danke trotzdem nochmal an euch alle die hier geantwortet haben!!

Bis demnächst.


----------

